# Upland Choke



## SaugerHawger (Jan 4, 2008)

I asked this question in the pheasant hunting forum also, but decided to post it here too.

I have a SBE2 and use a Patternmaster Extended choke for waterfowl, but I think that may be to tight for pheasants, especially early in the seaon. I have just been using the factory mod. choke for upland birds, but I'm wondering if there is a better aftermarket choke I could be using. Any suggestions? Do any of you guys use the Patternmaster short range "over decoy" tube for pheasants?


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken the pattern master is designed for large shot e.g (#2 and larger)??

If you want to spend extra money on a new choke that's fine. But before you get all antsy to spend another $50 on another aftermarket choke, why not pattern your IC and Mod that came with your gun with your favorite pheasant load at the ranges you would normally shoot at a pheasant? most times that will be 15-40yards with the majority being 25 and under. You might be surprised. :huh: With all of the plated lead shot out their an IC can go a long way as a highly productive choke for Phez.

If I absolutely had to have an aftermarket choke I personally would select a Light Modified as most shotgun manufacturers do not supply one with the gun. It's a nice compromise between IC and Mod. Look into Briley for aftermarket.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Birdshooter. I agree. Check out those patterns. On my guns with screw in chokes, I use IC until Thanksgiving at least and then might move up to modified if the shots are getting longer. For SxS guns they are all fixed at IC and Mod. The only O/U I have has tubes and generally go IC/Mod in it until the last couple weeks of season.


----------

